# Discussion about Consoles...



## Zangetsu (Nov 14, 2008)

I m a n00b in consoles knowledge to clarify all my doubt(almost all)  about them i opened this thread.

so pls answer my questions users..

Q1. Which is better & worth PS3 or XBOX 360....? ( i know people will tell PS3 coz it has blue-ray,future-proof)

Q2. Which has gr8 graphics PS3 or XBOX 360 ? im in doubt coz i thought its PS3 but i saw the images of Assassin's Creed on web & it was 360 where it was looking awesome & there users also commented abt the graphics of AC on 360)

Q3. I m a Die-Hard Fan of Ninja Gaiden so those who have played it on PS3 & 360 cud tell in which console it was better xperience 

Q4. Is this pricing order of games correct ?  (PS3 > 360 > PSP > PS2)

Q5. The PSP can b connected 2 a TV via TV-Out.so when u connect it 2 a 1080p HD LCD TV is the Graphics good or it is breaking streched...?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm also the person who has less knowledge about consoles(Though i have a ps2 and ps3). I am daring to answer your questions..... Get ready

1) It's PS3 (Because of its cell processor....Don't konow much about it?.... google it)

2) Both are same(The reason for edge in favour of x360 is development. They are developing games sice a long time for x360 but not ps3. and there are not so many games to pull full out ps3(Except MGS4 and some others, b'coz it pulls the maximum out of cell processor)

3) I've played ninja gaiden sigma on PS3. It's amazing. But i dunno about the x360 version.

4) You are right.

5)Sorry dude. I never tried it b'coz i don't have psp.

I haven't read any of the statements from any website or magazine. It's purely my openion.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 14, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> I m a n00b in consoles knowledge to clarify all my doubt(almost all)  about them i opened this thread.
> 
> so pls answer my questions users..
> 
> ...



A.1 --> Better -> PS3, Worth -> X360. X360 is cheap, noob-friendly, has better developer support and is backwards compatible. The controller can be used with PC.

A.2 --> As on paper, PS3 has better grafix but the difference is only visible of PS3 exclusive games. Otherwise, the games look the same as the devs develope the game for both the systems together.

A.3 --> I never played Ninja Gaiden on my X360 so cant tell it.

A.4--> Yup, its correct as of now.

A.5. --> Never tried but I think the pixels are upscaled and wont look good.


----------

